# Red Cassette on R4 SL hub



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

just got my EA90slx wheelset today. However, the Red cassette apparently does not work with the Shimano style freehub body. I guess I need to get the Red specific freehub? Kinda wished it worked. I figured the Red freehub version was just to save that extra 30grams or whatever, so I opted out of that one in case I ever need to put on a regular Shimano cassette.

Booooo. Oh well.

Aside from that the wheels look sweet. Havn't test road them yet (will be using a Shimano cassette for now).

They weighed in at 1425g for the pair including rim strips


----------



## ted_ward (Feb 17, 2008)

if you haven't used it yet, easton will do a straight-up freehub swap for you


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

Pics Please!


----------



## Easton (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry about that David, but in our quest to offer the lightest overall wheel, we were able to cut some significant weight by making group-specific cassette bodies. FYI the Red+Red Cassette is the lightest of all the configurations.


----------

